# How to access full resolution photo from Creative Cloud Account/LR Mobile



## paddycochrane (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Before traveling abroad I imported into LR on my PC a collection of photos that I wanted to access/edit on my Pad Pro while traveling. I created a collection and activated the Lightroom mobile sync option and soon enough all the photos were view-able on LRm on my ipad.

As I knew I was going to be without internet connection for some of the trip I enabled offline editing option in LRm and the collection of photos was downloaded on to my ipad.

Yesterday I wanted to share and photo so I selected the photo in LRm and clicked share ---- email. To my surprise I noticed the photo file size was around 550KB as opposed to the 16MB i was expecting. For some reason the only option available to me was to email the "Smart Preview" version of the photo.

I then tried to access my photos from the creative cloud website. I located the photo, however like on my ipad, the only downloadable option was around 550KB. PS In the info panel the file size was confirmed to be 16.9MB.

My question is very simple, is it possible to access the full res version of my photo if I don't have access to the specific computer they were imported into? Am i able to access full res photos from lightroom mobile or the create cloud web site?

Many thanks in advance,

Paddy


----------



## clee01l (Oct 19, 2016)

Short answer is No.  Smart Previews are all that is sent in sync'd collections to the Adobe Creative Cloud Storage.   Smart Previews are lossy DNGs that can be edited just like the original image.  The Long edge of the Smart preview is a maximum of 2560 pixels.  Only Full size images that are captured by the mobile device or loaded to the mobile device are sent full size back to the master catalog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2016)

I would think it's probably a matter of time before Lightroom desktop can upload full size originals, since the mobile and web clients can already do so, but we're not there yet.


----------



## paddycochrane (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks to you both!!
This small issue has been driving me crazy for the last few days and at least its good to know it's simply a feature not (yet) implemented.
Cheers,
P.


----------



## Konyhasgirl (Apr 17, 2017)

My question on this topic is this.  If I choose to use LR mobile to do my editing and then I sync back to my desktop why is it not putting my editing changes on my original image.  It creates an entirely new image but the image size is in that 400-500kb size which I can't then turn around and use for sale.  It is frustrating.


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been using PS about 15 years and by know means an expert every time I go there I learn something and that is the mark of a great program. I've been using LR maybe about 6 months but reading the LR forum before work. My point is I learn something daily. As far as Konyhasgirls problem you learn something daily.Now that it's spring, get out make quality shoots daily and if it rains then it's the desktop . I can't wait to get out with the dhr LRM. Good luck everybody


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 17, 2017)

Konyhasgirl said:


> My question on this topic is this.  If I choose to use LR mobile to do my editing and then I sync back to my desktop why is it not putting my editing changes on my original image.  It creates an entirely new image but the image size is in that 400-500kb size which I can't then turn around and use for sale.  It is frustrating.


Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you clarify your workflow? Are the images that you are editing in LRm ones that you took with your iDevice, or are they ones previously imported to LRdesktop and then synced with LRmobile? "Creating a new image" shouldn't happen if you are working on an currently-synced image, so something isn't quite right. Understanding your workflow should help us figure out what's going wrong.


----------

